# Wonder Why They Only Have Laundry Matts



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm so stressed I have to go to the ghetto to wash my comforters.







Although I have the extra large machine, it's really not big enough for comforters to swish around and wash really good. Wonder why the ghetto is the only neighborhoods with laundry matts? People in good neighborhoods have things to wash sometimes too. I'm always afraid of catching some kind of nasty desease. What do you do with your comforters? I use to dry clean until I found out they could be washed.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

I hate to admit this but.....

I have a comforter in the back of my car. 

It's been there 10 months b/c I HATE to go those places.

I just throw a light comforter on the bed, bagged the big one put in the car. 

I keep saying I am going to do it.. but haven't

I guess after all this time, I don't need it.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Reminds me of a song Eric Cartman sang.
Elvis too.


I'd assume there are more in downtown or
urban environs due to the whole city crowded
kinda thing. More apts stuff like that.
Have you checked the phone book to locate one
nearer to home?

You can always take your gat in case you need to
pop a cap in someones a** for touching your laundry.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

The laundry mat in my town has drop off service. For a fee I can leave my comforter and they will wash, dry and fold it for me and then I just go in later in the day and pick it up. I think I pay $20 for a king comforter and this includes the detergent and price of the machines. Hanging out at the laundry mat isn't my idea of a fun day, so this works out really good for me.

The other alternative would be having your dry cleaner launder the comforter in their industrial size machine (wash, not dry clean). Have you asked about the cost for that?


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Do you live in an urban area? I have several Laundromats in my area, and I'm about as far from the "ghetto" as you can get. We also have a great Fluff and Fold service where I can drop off anything I want, and pick it up or have it delivered.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> You can always take your gat in case you need to
> pop a cap in someones a** for touching your laundry.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

lol. We have a laundrymat in a nearby town and it's a NICE town--but you walk in to the place and it's like you're in the ghetto! LOL! And I'm not knocking ghettos--I practically grew up in one, lol. Anyway, I keep my comforter in a duvet cover so I only have to wash it once a year. The duvet gets washed bi-weekly. That's my solution. Actually, the comforter has TWO duvets on it--an allergy proof one first (which is very plain), and a more decorative one on top of that. Ain't no soils getting on my comforter, lol. My kids, which are twin sized, are small enough for my washing machine. So I bring my comforter to the nice ghetto laundry mat (lol) once a year and just tough it out. Bring a few cans of new tennis balls to throw in the giant dryer to help redistribute the fluff, etc.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

> I'm always afraid of catching some kind of nasty desease.[/B]



You can catch a "nasty disease" in a nice community as well, not only in a "ghetto place". Alot of people sleep around, and can catch something.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I hate to admit this but.....
> 
> I have a comforter in the back of my car.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeah, it's kind of weird about laundromats. I know what you mean, and I don't mean any offense to anyone, as I'm sure you didn't either! Every laundromat I've been to has been in a very snooty little town -- one was in my college town (snoot central, rich Christians can be an interesting bunch!!!







) and one is in the nearby outlet town (another snoot central) up here. And yet, as soon as you walk in the door, you kind of feel like you have to look over your shoulder!







Our apt. complex has a little on-site laundry room so I'll just go there until we buy our own!! 

Hmmm. I like that drop-off service idea. I must admit to disliking housework, laundry included. We got a flyer yesterday for a housekeeping service. It said "THE WRONG PEOPLE ARE CLEANING YOUR HOUSE" to which I, of course, snorted and said, "Yeah -- me!"


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I have one near me, but Im not in the ghetto







last time I looked 
anyway~~~










ANDREA~


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> The laundry mat in my town has drop off service. For a fee I can leave my comforter and they will wash, dry and fold it for me and then I just go in later in the day and pick it up. I think I pay $20 for a king comforter and this includes the detergent and price of the machines. Hanging out at the laundry mat isn't my idea of a fun day, so this works out really good for me.
> 
> The other alternative would be having your dry cleaner launder the comforter in their industrial size machine (wash, not dry clean). Have you asked about the cost for that?[/B]



We used to have a place where you could drop stuff off and pick it up later in the day, but they're closed for remodeling right now. I have used the dry cleaner, but they keep it for a whole week and I want it clean now and back on my bed, I'm attached to it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Every laundry mat, I've ever been in, was a dump. They were filthy, with a thousand kids running around. The kids would have food and sodas, which was slopping all over the floor. The carts were dirty, and used as little cars for the kids to push each other around in.









I would either drop it off at the cleaners, for them to wash, or throw it out


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Can someone please tell me what a duvet cover is? Martha Stewart always talks about them but doesn't explain what they are.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> I want it clean now and back on my bed, I'm attached to it.[/B]


Because it's that dirty huh?


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

What are you planning on doing at the laundry mat that makes you think you will contract some disease?







And what sort of disease do you think you can catch by walking into a place or using a machine? 

I take my comforters to the dry cleaners and ask them to wash them -- in their huge washing machines. They can do laundry at most dry cleaners, not just dry cleaning.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ahah... well, i don't have a laundry matt in my town (we're talking trees, fields and cows here). i have to go a few towns over to the NICE one. LOL! the town i'm moving to has one right at the end of my street! it's not bad, just small. there is never anyone in it when i go, but the BIG machines are always “out of service”! wth? so, instead i just go to the one in the other town. when i move, intend to lodge complaints to the owner to get the *@#* machines taken care of.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Can someone please tell me what a duvet cover is? Martha Stewart always talks about them but doesn't explain what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe "duvet" is French for down. The down comforter is a "duvet". So a duvet cover, is the cover for the down comforter. Like a huge pillow case


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I take mine to the cleaners and have them do it, I usually get it back the next day, when I dont forget about it


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> What are you planning on doing at the laundry mat that makes you think you will contract some disease?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Exactly. Personally I find the subject of this thread, "ghettos" to be insensitive. Not all of us lead privileged lives.


----------



## Malt Lover (Feb 17, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=327330
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I couldn't agree more! 

How totally offensive!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Can someone please tell me what a duvet cover is? Martha Stewart always talks about them but doesn't explain what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Duvet is a cover that goes over your comforter. They either button across or sometimes zip. They keep your comforter clean and also for decorative purposes I have a couple, but get tired of my comforter slipping down to the middle of this thing and have to deal with it every morning. They sell clips to keep the comforter in place, but I never rememebr to look for them when I'm at the store.They sell duvets all over, Walmart, Bed Bath & Beyond, Target, anywhere.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=327330
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 First off this laundry mat is right next to the freeway and all the transeints go there and I do not want to expose myself to them or the washers they do their clothes in. Luckly I was able to avoid that and found a nicer place near my house. "3maltmom" is right, laundry mats are dumps most of the time. And I don't live a privileged life.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Our washer broke down recently and I had to make a few trips to the laundry mat. I found it's less busy in the morning. 




Joy


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=327389
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I tend to become offended when such generalizations are made.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=327391
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I couldn't agree more! 

How totally offensive!








[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree. I tend to become offended when such generalizations are made.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Whoa, I also agree. How very insensitive.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

you know what, at first i was a bit offended at the word ghetto because i live in a crappy ghetto neighborhood. but u know what??? i feel the same way when i have to go to a laundrymat and i feel the same way about my neighborhood. its the ghetto and i am afraid to walk from my car to my door and vice versa. 
i do live a priviledged life compared to most but i do live in the ghetto.. but the only difference is.. IM A GHETTO CELEBRITY and ur not. ok im just kidding. i wanted to say something but i forgot what is was..

it was kind of insensitive, but we can be insensitive together. shame on us!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> you know what, at first i was a bit offended at the word ghetto because i live in a crappy ghetto neighborhood. but u know what??? i feel the same way when i have to go to a laundrymat and i feel the same way about my neighborhood. its the ghetto and i am afraid to walk from my car to my door and vice versa.
> i do live a priviledged life compared to most but i do live in the ghetto.. but the only difference is.. IM A GHETTO CELEBRITY and ur not. ok im just kidding. i wanted to say something but i forgot what is was..
> 
> it was kind of insensitive, but we can be insensitive together. shame on us![/B]



I have a friend right now that lives in the ghetto. She lives in Public Housing and I visit her all the time. I just wondered why there were no laundry mats in the better neighborhoods, that all I was wondering, but some people have to right away jump in and start with all the crap about...Oh I'm so offended" Give me a break!!! And nobody wants to be the first to say anything. They wait until somebody else says something then all they know how to do is, (FOLLOW) Like sheep!! Sickening!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=327473
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Bren,
Dont worry about it. People have their opinions, thats what it's all about. Dont take it personally









ANDREA~


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=327473
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its ok my friend lives in public housing too and her sister moved in with her and bought her a washer and dryer so i do my laundry there sometimes! but on the better side of town, no laundrymats. its no big deal about the ghetto thing. i live there, im not offended i know u didnt mean it in a bad way or anything. i dont know where everyone else lives but i didnt see anyone say "i live in the ghetto!" maybe i should read up...


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=327391
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I couldn't agree more! 

How totally offensive!








[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree. I tend to become offended when such generalizations are made.
[/B][/QUOTE]




> Do you live in an urban area? I have several Laundromats in my area, and I'm about as far from the "ghetto" as you can get. We also have a great Fluff and Fold service where I can drop off anything I want, and pick it up or have it delivered.[/B]



Huh, seems like you can't make up your mind from one minute to the next either. "Your So Far From The Ghetto". Thank God!!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> but the only difference is.. IM A GHETTO CELEBRITY and ur not. ok im just kidding. i wanted to say something but i forgot what is was..[/B]














I don't believe the intention of this post was to offend anyone or imply anything other than
many times laundromats are in areas where many of us might feel less safe than normal
and it is true that many unsavory characters do "hang out" there due to the warmer climate
(rather than outside) the chance at finding change, a captive audience to panhandle from
etc. I don't believe it was a slam at people less privileged than others. It was an observation
as to the general climate in many laundry facilities in many cities around the country.
When I was a kid we checked every payphone, newspaper machine and laundromat for extra change 
we also went dumpster diving. So having lived in an area as described I don't blame anyone for
having that opinion.



It's not like she said babies taste good with bbq sauce. That might be insensitive.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I was not offended, I just felt the post came off as insensitive. I don't live in the "ghetto" but there is a laundromat right up the block from me. It made me feel, for a moment, like maybe my neighborhood is not a nice one b/c there is a laundromat here. Of course I realized that that's ridiculous! I shouldn't even care about that.
If people are offended, then they are offended. You can't tell them how they should feel, and shouldn't call them "sheep" for that matter. That is also a little insensitive. Just my opinion, which I am entitled to.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> I was not offended, I just felt the post came off as insensitive. I don't live in the "ghetto" but there is a laundromat right up the block from me. It made me feel, for a moment, like maybe my neighborhood is not a nice one b/c there is a laundromat here. Of course I realized that that's ridiculous! I shouldn't even care about that.
> If people are offended, then they are offended. You can't tell them how they should feel, and shouldn't call them "sheep" for that matter. That is also a little insensitive. Just my opinion, which I am entitled to.[/B]


Perfectly said. I live in a fantastic neighborhood, and I AM offended when someone makes a generalization that is far from the truth. 

And while I may have followed with my opinion, I am most certainly not a "sheep", and you've offended me again. So please agree that we have a difference of opinions, and leave it at that.

I've noticed that you try to pick at people and you seem to like arguments. You won't get one from me. I refuse to lower to your level.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=327327
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, and I do love my duvet covers. I have dust mite allergies so I cannot live without the allergy duvet cover and because that one is more functional than it is for appearances, I must put another one on top of that one. The top one is 100% cotton so I wash it in super hot water every other week or so (sometimes more, sometimes less) and the hot water kills any dust mites that "mite" (lol) be hanging around. So basically my down comforter never sees the light of day, lol. And YES you need the clips. I would go crazy without the clips...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, here's my take on the location of laundro-mats. It would not make economic sense to put such a business in an area where families have their own washers and dryers. The very area, you decided to open your business, would, in a sense be your competition. So, location, location, location!! Yep, like it or not, we do have to "generalize'. The new laundro-mat would be more lucrative near apartment buildings.

With the turn-over of tenants in these buildings, and not alot of neighborhood watch, this brings in the riff raff from surrounding neighborhoods. This is why there is not much neighborhood watch going on. Tenants don't know if this is their next door neighbor, or if they should call the cops. Far too many people coming and going to keep track of who belongs and who is trouble. Also, with the surrounding retail businesses, so close to the apartment buildings, ie; liquor stores, auto stores, etc. This brings in even more strangers to your back door. These areas, I've been to, are not desirable. Not for the folks who live there, and not for those who are doing laundry. Where I lived, many years back, calling it a ghetto would have been considered a compliment









I believe the OP, was actually using the word as a figure of speach. Though not politically correct to some, I didn't think anything of it.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I believe the OP, was actually using the word as a figure of speach. Though not politically correct to some, I didn't think anything of it.[/B]



Thank you for explaining what I was way to frustrated to do myself.







's to you!! I do believe this subject is closed, for me anyway.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> The laundry mat in my town has drop off service. For a fee I can leave my comforter and they will wash, dry and fold it for me and then I just go in later in the day and pick it up. I think I pay $20 for a king comforter and this includes the detergent and price of the machines. Hanging out at the laundry mat isn't my idea of a fun day, so this works out really good for me.
> 
> The other alternative would be having your dry cleaner launder the comforter in their industrial size machine (wash, not dry clean). Have you asked about the cost for that?[/B]


We have the same services where we live.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> Okay, here's my take on the location of laundro-mats. It would not make economic sense to put such a business in an area where families have their own washers and dryers.[/B]


Sorry but that is so untrue here. We live in an area were there are million dollar homes. The area we live in has the highest tax rate for Ontario. Homes that are 6 -15 mil are near the laundry matt they are a 10 min walk and 5 min drive. Everyone goes ether. 

As the poster mentioned not everyone has a washer that can hold very large items.. Not to mention what about the students they are going to the best schools but they still need a laundry matt and what about borders same thing.

We did not have a washer for two months when we moved in to our new home. I'm glad there was a service in our area.. we did not have to worry about people stealing our clothing either... =they also have a dry-cleaning service in there as well, if you want to drop off shirts and other item. We would go there on Saturday and go to the desert place beside it and have cake and hot chocolate while we waited for our clothing. an other weekend we took a walk on the lake side while we waited. Every community should have them regardless of status

Here they have a laundry mats in all locations regardless of class or money. Everyone needs them sometime.

I'm sorry they did not make one in your location and you had to drive to the hood.. I grew up in a not so nice area and never want to go back there. Next time I suggest to take it to the drycleaners.

We now have the largest capacity LG Steam washer and dryer and it great. everything fits in there and we have not had the need to go to the dry cleaner since we got it.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I was definitely not offended by the post but....there really definitely are laundromats in NICE areas. I own a condo in the Back Bay in Boston which if you do not know is probably in the top 2 nicest neighborhoods in the city. People famous like Joan Kennedy and Tom Brady (he lives 1/2 block from me) live here. On top of that, my street is probably known as the most prestigious street in the neighborhood (books are written about it, Fever Pitch was filmed on it, etc.) and if I stick my head out my window I can see a laudromat! I go across the street and put my clothes in, I come back home and then do the same when it is time to switch the clothes to the dryer. I am not worried about anyone stealing my clothes. If anything I am better off than having one in my home. I can do 4 loads of laundry in less than 1.5 hours. Commerial washers and dryers are very quick! 

I think that you may have a very narrow image of where a laundromat is found in your part of the country. I would assume that you don't live in a TRUE urban area where real estate is limited and affulent people actually chose to stay in the city because the quality of life is high there. There are urban areas in this country like that and Boston is one of them.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> QUOTE





> Okay, here's my take on the location of laundro-mats. It would not make economic sense to put such a business in an area where families have their own washers and dryers.[/B]


Sorry but that is so untrue here. We live in an area were there are million dollar homes. The area we live in has the highest tax rate for Ontario. Homes that are 6 -15 mil are near the laundry matt they are a 10 min walk and 5 min drive. Everyone goes ether. 

As the poster mentioned not everyone has a washer that can hold very large items.. Not to mention what about the students they are going to the best schools but they still need a laundry matt and what about borders same thing.

We did not have a washer for two months when we moved in to our new home. I'm glad there was a service in our area.. we did not have to worry about people stealing our clothing either... =they also have a dry-cleaning service in there as well, if you want to drop off shirts and other item. We would go there on Saturday and go to the desert place beside it and have cake and hot chocolate while we waited for our clothing. an other weekend we took a walk on the lake side while we waited. Every community should have them regardless of status

Here they have a laundry mats in all locations regardless of class or money. Everyone needs them sometime.

I'm sorry they did not make one in your location and you had to drive to the hood.. I grew up in a not so nice area and never want to go back there. Next time I suggest to take it to the drycleaners.

We now have the largest capacity LG Steam washer and dryer and it great. everything fits in there and we have not had the need to go to the dry cleaner since we got it.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Dry cleaners are usually within a mile here. You can also drop off your laundry for them to do. My point was "full-blown" "do-it-yourself" laundro-mats (with several "regular" washers, and several "large capacity" washers). I would think the multi-million-dollar folks would just drop their belongings off, to be done, not sit in a laundro-mat, and do it themselves. 

I realize people have large items to be washed, that's why this thread was started. However, in many areas, it would not make sense to open a "Laundro-Mat" just for the folks, in the multi-million-dollar homes, to wash their "large" items only. That would be the location for a "Dry-Cleaner".


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I just want to clarify, I wasn't offended by "ghetto", in fact I wasn't offended at all. Heck "ghetto chic" is in, right up there with "white trash" fashion being cool. I just think it's one of those mildly politically incorrect terms that has become common. Because it has become common does it make it right? *shrugs* I don't know, probably not- but there are a lot worse things in this world that are way more offensive and have a way bigger impact on society than a word like that. 

I really was curious as to what kind of disease she thought she would catch going into a bad part of town?! Poor/less advantaged doesn't = dirty or disease ridden. That's all I was getting at. 





> It's not like she said babies taste good with bbq sauce. That might be insensitive.[/B]


_"Babies taste of chicken! Cannibals say that human flesh tastes of chicken, so babies must taste of chicken. And chicken tastes of humans. " ~Eddie Izzard_ SOOOOOO in theory if babies taste like chicken then they *would* taste good in bbq sauce!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I just want to clarify, I wasn't offended by "ghetto", in fact I wasn't offended at all. Heck "ghetto chic" is in, right up there with "white trash" fashion being cool. I just think it's one of those mildly politically incorrect terms that has become common. Because it has become common does it make it right? *shrugs* I don't know, probably not- but there are a lot worse things in this world that are way more offensive and have a way bigger impact on society than a word like that.
> 
> I really was curious as to what kind of disease she thought she would catch going into a bad part of town?! Poor/less advantaged doesn't = dirty or disease ridden. That's all I was getting at.
> 
> ...


Deanna ~ Okay, I'm taking over this thread
















I have been in, soooo many, laundro-mats in my short life. I have seen and smelled the "poop" I'm talking diapers with the full blown "original" poop, never rinsed. Yep, put directly into the washer. I've seen, and once again, smelled vomit, huge chunks, on blankets and sheets, thrown into the washers. I've opened washers, to put MY things in, and saw the hunks of puke, poop, cigarette butts, and bloody belongings. I've put clothes in dryers, which had crayons in them. They were melted and ruined my clothing. I've brought clothes home that I've thrown out, just because they stunk like the sewer. I've slipped on the sodas the kids slop around. Fell on the FILTHY floor, with no where to wash my hands. 

I have NOT, nor will I EVER, step another foot in a laundro-mat. I must say though, I attribute my success to the laundro-mats of the world. I was bound, and determined, to make it. I wanted the "Front-Loader" soooooo badly
















Trust me, the OP didn't mean to get anyones "Dander" up, nor ruffle any "Feathers".....

I am so "Quacking" myself up


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

3Maltmom, after reading your post my diet starts today!









Seriously though, there's laundromats all over, even in small towns where I live. They all have one thing in common: they're horrible! When I've been between machines or was getting old ones repaired, I've had to go to laundromats and the things that everyone has mentioned has happened to one degree or another. 

Several years ago when I was in one, it was just the attendant and me in there and she proceeded to pick up all the huge mats around the floors (that were filthy by the way!) and stick them in several washing machines.







The germophobe in me almost passed out in horror!









There are some things in life I think we can all unite in agreement on - going to the laundromat stinks, no matter where it is.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> 3Maltmom, after reading your post my diet starts today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!! And what about the machine, which the bleach dispenser is defective?? Helloooo, I've also had an entire load of darks BLEACHED, due to the bleach being dispensed from the previous person's load.

Good heavens, I could go on, and on. One time, I put my wash in the dryer, sat down to read my book, and my jeans were stolen. I was sitting RIGHT THERE, reading









P.S. I'm happy I could help with the diet









You're right, "Laundromats SUCK".....at least for many of us


----------

